# What do you recommend for Normandy and Loire Valley?



## Adria3 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi everyone -

We're going to France in a month, visiting Paris, Normandy (with Mont St. Michel) and Loire Valley, then returning through Switzerland back home. Sadly, we don't have more than 10 days, so it'll be more of an adventure
I've read all the stuff about Aires not being protected, so we're going to stay away from Motorway rest stops and Aires if possible. We're going to Normandy, 'cause I've imagined it must be amazing to visit all that 'history' and we'll go to Mont. St.Michel. Then we're off to Loire Valley to visit some castles and to get a glimpse of that romantic history. If anyone could recommend Aires/camping places (whichever you feel is more safe, just let me know in Normandy(close to Mont.St.Michel) and Loire Valley (close to any of the castles), it would be most appreciated.

Thank you for all the information 'Been looking forward to visiting this great country for years! 

Adrijan


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Adrian

I have never felt unsafe on designated Aires in France. Motorway Aires are different. I use those too but if you are not confident to brave those that is understandable. 

Many chateaux will allow you to overnight in their carpark, ask when you pay the entrance. Lots of lovely small municipal sites and Aires, you will be spoilt for choice. Give us an idea of where you are visiting and also search the MHF database.

For starters try the municipal site at Azay le Rideau close to the lovely chateau, once there choose between site and Aire outside. hth Ruth


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

A good site central for the Loire Valley is Ile d'Offard at Saumur.

Pick a pitch near the river facing the chateau.

A whole host of chateaus and troglodite sites in easy travelling distance plus Futuroscope not too far.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We recommend the gardens and chateau at Villandry. The gardens are laid out in potagers - ie vegetable beds - and have to be seen to be believed.

http://www.chateauvillandry.com/

There is a big aire/car park about 100m down the road from the entrance and we spent a safe night there 2 years ago. I reviewed it in the MHF database.
There are a variety of places to eat and shop close by too.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=649

I also agree that Azay le Rideau is a must. I've reviewed the Municipal site there too and given some recommendations as to route into town. The aire is at the gates of the campsite.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=651

G


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*visit to France*

Hi Adria3

Lots of people will know about the Loire so I'll stick to giving you guidance in terms of Aires Go to www.campingcar infos. Its in French but you can easily navigate around it. Plan your route and where you want to go. Then consult this web site and you will get maps, satellite pictures, info about water, when they are open, how much they cost and sat nav grid ref. You can print off the ones you might use and 'bobs your uncle'off you go. I would be interested to here what you think on Mont st Michelle. I found it really tacky and touristy but the French do it even tackier than we do. However enjoy it. Younly need to go once

Keep em waxed Ned


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

> We're going to France in a month, visiting Paris, Normandy (with Mont St. Michel) and Loire Valley, then returning through Switzerland back home. Sadly, we don't have more than 10 days, so it'll be more of an adventure


Too many miles in too short a time IMHO, go slower and smell the coffee
Bob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Noneof my biz but with just 10 days I think you would be better not driving so far and so long and enjoying some of the places properly around Brittany and down perhaps to La Rochell (I have spelt it as the Druids used to spell it. :roll: )


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Could the Druids actually write?

I totally agree on the excessive amount of travelling planned for the time available.

I think to stick to the original plan would be a waste of several holidays.

Spend at least ten days in each of your proposed areas.


----------



## Adria3 (Jun 14, 2008)

Heh we've erased the Normandy part so we'll enjoy more of countryside around Loire and also some in Switzerland. 
What do you think has to be seen in central France? A tourist attraction that you have to visit..I've been looking at a lot of things and I can't seem to do a prefer-list really. So what do you think is the best of the best?


edit: some of us have a job


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Adrijan. We have recently had a meet at Amboise with about 26+ other MHF'ers for an annual Brass band festival staying at a great campsite on an island on the Loire, The campsite is "Municipal de L'ille D'or". The campsite is close to one chateaux and there is another in the nearby town which is where Leonardo De Vinci died and is now a museum with large grounds with models of all his inventions, you can spend most of a day in each chateaux.
Cheers Sid


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Adria3 said:


> We're going to France in a month, visiting Paris, Normandy (with Mont St. Michel) and Loire Valley, then returning through Switzerland back home.


"It's a holiday Jim, but not as we know it"

Switzerland, the most exciting place on your itinerary is *miles* in the wrong direction.

10 days is not enough to enjoy Switzerland - must see: Trummelbach, Pitz Gloria, Jungfrau Joch railway, Luzern, Saas Fee, Maenlichen, Zermatt.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We have just returned from a month in France and stopped in the car park at Villandry, the 'office' on the site were quite happy for us to do so. Mont St Michel was not so easy for Aires (any nearby charge anyway), so the camp site right near the causeway is the best bet for 8 euros - alternatively you can stay on the carpark for the 'Mont' for the same price, but with no facilities whatever, so go prepared for that option. 

We went to Brittany (clockwise, via a quick southward trip to the western end of the Loire to start, to escape some poor weather) for nearly five weeks - our first trip abroad; it all went fine, but I agree with the other comments about distances - next time we will be looking at half what we did this time.


----------

